# Ferries to Greece 2013!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi can any one help, I have been trying obtain prices for ferries between Italy and Greece next September. I have been trying to get 
on to the Minoan and Anik lines web site but no luck.

Am I to early? Or has anybody else have any ideas or suggestions.

I understand you can travel from Trieste or Venice.

Regards

PaulAnn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Did you not see my reply in your other post?....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1314528.html#1314528

Keep an eye on the following websites around mid November onwards for the 2013 routes and tarifs...

http://www.minoan.gr/en

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=291&loc=2

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Any self respecting Italian 'camperista' (motorhomer) would be horrified at the idea of planning now for even January 2013!
peejay's post is the one you want.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ferries to Greece 2013*

PEEJAY

Many thanks for all the info. Most useful. Sorry missed your last post.

PaulAnn Wasfitonce


----------

